# Just looking for a quick to tip



## tradesman (20 Feb 2021)

How do you avoid tear out when doing countersinks, having trouble!!
Got a decent set as well


----------



## Woody2Shoes (20 Feb 2021)

Blue tape?


----------



## TheTiddles (20 Feb 2021)

tradesman said:


> How do you avoid tear out when doing countersinks, having trouble!!
> Got a decent set as well


When you say decent... what part of them is decent if they give you tear out?
Speed and sharpness are the two things you need to have right usually
Aidan


----------



## johnbb99 (20 Feb 2021)

Are you using the conventional fluted cone type, or the one that's smooth, with a hole drilled through it? I find the latter much better, though not perfect.


----------



## TRITON (20 Feb 2021)

> the one that's smooth, with a hole drilled through it



It's called a snail countersink.


----------



## thetyreman (20 Feb 2021)

I have found the austrian made fisch countersink always gives me a clean result, the snail countersink type with the hole in it, never had an issue with tearout with that bit and have used it a lot in the last 5 years as well, being HHS it's been handy for metal work too.


----------



## tradesman (20 Feb 2021)

These are the trend speedy your £20 for 5.

So we recommend high speed then??


----------



## Fergie 307 (21 Feb 2021)

I now only use solid carbide countersinks. Actually made for steel but if you use them in wood they stay razor sharp for years. Expensive at around £20 but give a great finish.


----------



## tradesman (21 Feb 2021)

So I'm guessing the technique is hard and fast!


----------



## owen (21 Feb 2021)

Try sticking the drill in reverse


----------



## thetyreman (21 Feb 2021)

95% of it is the quality of the bit, get one of the countersinks with the hole it in, they are far better, festool and fisch probably the best, you will only ever have to buy it once.


----------



## tradesman (21 Feb 2021)

Tried high speed, reverse still great out. I thought the speedy ones were good but the ones I had from bangigood are better!


----------



## Ollie78 (21 Feb 2021)

Agree with the Fisch HSS ones being great. I have 2 sizes they are very good quality.

Ollie


----------



## tradesman (21 Feb 2021)

£50 _is that right


----------

